# For Real?



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

http://now.msn.com/15-states-start-peti ... ve-the-usa

Where can I sign this petition?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

blhunter3 said:


> http://now.msn.com/15-states-start-petitons-to-leave-the-usa
> 
> Where can I sign this petition?


I think it's just being used to make a statement. I would hate to go without the goods and services provided by our fellow states, but I hope they understand they need us also. However, there is such moral decay on the east and west coast that one day something like that may be necessary.

What we need to do is make the parasites understand that if they suck to much blood the host dies. Then they have nothing. Oh, my gosh they may have to actually work themselves.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman.... I was thinking about this last night.

What would happen if lets say ND, AK, LA, and TX call broke away.....what would happen to all the oil money? I mean think about it. If those three just broke away what that would do to the rest of the nation in reguards to oil and the money it brings in.

That would be pretty scary for the rest of the nation. I mean alaska could just shut down the pipeline. ND just hoards all of its oil. Same with Texas. Then I am not sure how the off shore drilling works for LA...but if they just hoarded it as well.... Those are three or four major players in USA production. We will see how the east and west coaster's will do with out these states. Right now they think no big deal. But just the oil and they will be begging for them to come back.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Defense would bother me. Unless of course we say you keep what you have and we will keep what we have. That would leave North Dakota with the Minot and Grand Forks Air Force bases. I think we would need to build a navy and ports in Texas. Then we can split the Trident submarine fleet 50/50.

Yes, I was thinking about the oil. I was also thinking about the products I would miss coming from the east and west coast, but then we could import from them, and if they want to hold it like we did our oil I suppose Canada, China, Japan, and many other nations would be more than willing to export to us.

Somehow we need to extract the parasites from our throat.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wasn't there a war about this 150 years ago?Wishful thinking. :laugh:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I am not sure if this is true or not.... I read it on the internet so it has to be true...LOL

Anyway it went something on the line of this... California is 1/8 of the population but has 1/3 of welfare recipients.

But on the topic.... If ND kept the airforce bases....and well some underground facilities (not sure if some of the silos are still armed)...it would be a force to recon with. Also if the nukes aren't in the silos just buy them from Iran...Oh wait our goverment officals say they are not building them....LOL uke:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

KEN W said:


> Wasn't there a war about this 150 years ago?Wishful thinking. :laugh:


Yes, but the wrong side won. And look were it got us. I for one would rather have more state control then Federal control.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

36 states so far, what if all of um secede? I guess we just put in new people to run the new country, use the same old buildings and move on!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Exactly. I am really curious now as to what would the changes be IF we did leave the Union and started a state control federal government. Would it be better or worse? What would the major changes be.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

blhunter3 said:


> Exactly. I am really curious now as to what would the changes be IF we did leave the Union and started a state control federal government. Would it be better or worse? What would the major changes be.


Look back at Articles of Confederation before the Continental Congress strengthened the federal government......a total mess. :eyeroll:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This should be a large wake up call to all politicians. I mean "red" and "blue" states are on this list. So all the elected officials better realize that they need to work together and right the ship. :bop:


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Chuck Smith said:


> This should be a large wake up call to all politicians. I mean "red" and "blue" states are on this list. So all the elected officials better realize that they need to work together and right the ship. :bop:


We can only hope! Some of these politician type people believe they are not replaceable!!! So they just keep doing the same o same o hopeing for different results. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ShineRunner said:


> So they just keep doing the same o same o hopeing for different results. :eyeroll:


Isn't that the definition of insane?


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

Some general thoughts.

1. Re. state run federal government. Confederations never work. See Ken's post above and look into the issues with the Confederate States of America. Great in theory, doesn't work in reality.
2. Re. what if AK, ND, TX broke away, what would the US do without access to that oil? Invade/economic sanction/bribe. We do it all the time....check out the foreign policy of US for the past 50 years.
3. Re. wrong side won the Civil War. Only if you don't like the US a world superpower, stable/diversified economy or favor a true democracy.
4. While the federal government does screw things up, it also provides some things that the states would/could not....namely defense, stable currency and power to economically deal with other countries.


----------

